# MOTM July - Voting



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

It's a bit late. We only have a week. But still, might as well do it. The first ever member of the month competition.

*Rules*

Please abide the rules


* Please use the person's USER NAME, and not any alias or nicknames. It will make it less confusing.
* Do NOT vote for yourself! That would be cheating!
* 3 votes per category. If you add more, I will only include the first 3 under that specific category.
* This thread is strictly for voting! Discussion will be made soon. Keep this thread clean.

The discussion thread can be found here: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7235980/1/?x=0#post8571208


* Also, do not copy other people's votes. If you are caught doing so, your votes WILL NOT COUNT.
* This contest ends on the last day of the month, at 12 Midnight. Results are announced on the first day of the next month.

*Template*
Coolest Member:
Smartest Member:
Funniest Member:
Nicest Member:
Best Female:
Best Male:
Most Active:
Most Unique:
Most Helpful:
Most Bizarre:
Most Random:
Most Creative:
Most Dedicated:
Best Grammar:
Best Artist:
Best Avatar:
Best Signature:
Best Username:
Best Member of staff:
Wish You Were Here:
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT:
Most likely to get banned tomorrow:
Destined Couple:
Most Disturbing:
Most Annoying:
best friends forever: 
Best Attitude:
Worst Attitude:
Tries too hard to be funny:

Have fun. =]


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 20, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member: AndyB  
Smartest Member: -
Funniest Member: bdubs(lotsofnumbers)
Nicest Member: Melly
Best Female: Miranda
Best Male: Master Crash
Most Active: Megamannt125
Most Unique: RocketMeowth
Most Helpful: -
Most Bizarre: Megamannt125
Most Random: -
Most Creative: Melly
Most Dedicated: -
Best Grammar: AndyB
Best Artist: Melly
Best Avatar: Numnar (Or is it Numner? Something like that.)
Best Signature: Papa Smurf
Best Username: Sinep1 (If you don't understand why, I lol at you.)
Best Member of Staff: Miranda
Wish You Were Here: malesretmit12 v_v
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: -
Most Likely To Get Banned Tomorrow: ME! (I know you're not allowed to vote for yourself, but I can't think of anyone else xD)
Destined Couple: Megamannt125 & peekaboom xD
Most Disturbing: Megamennt125
Most Annoying: nook
best friends forever: Coffeebean & Cryindarkness
Best Attitude: Melly
Worst Attitude: -
Tries too hard to be funny: Blue_Alain
</div>
EDIT: Changed & Added a few.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 20, 2009)

i thought crash wuz a girl


----------



## Elliot (Jul 20, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Coolest Member: Cryindarkness
Smartest Member: Mickey
Funniest Member:Coffeh, or Xela, can't pick 
Nicest Member:Sarah!
Best Female: Miranda
Best Maleraco Roar (Chris) 
Most Activeraco
Most Unique:Thekillingdog
Most Helpful:OCM
Most Bizarre:AndyB
Most Random: Cryindarkness
Most Creative: NikoKing
Most Dedicated:Cornymikey
Best Grammar: 
Best Artist: Jas0n.
Best Avatar:Meh of course.
Best Signature: OCM
Best Username: Stormcommander
Best Member of staff:OCM
Wish You Were Here: DirtyD
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT:
Most likely to get banned tomorrow: ------
Destined Couple: TyeXrichacfan
Most Disturbing: Nook
Most Annoying:Nook
best friends forever: Sarah, And Chris(Draco Roar) And Elliot(Meh) 
Best Attitude:Fitzy
Worst Attitude:No One
Tries too hard to be funny:Can't think of one.</div>


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 20, 2009)

oh god not tye X richacfan and tye is bi and tye is WAY older than HER
oh ya and tye ALREADY has a boyfriend


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 20, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> oh god not tye X richacfan and tye is bi and tye is WAY older than HER
> oh ya and tye ALREADY has a boyfriend


This isn't the discussion thread.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member: TheSilverSkeeter 8)
Smartest Member: AndyB
Funniest Member: TheSilverSkeeter
Nicest Member: Mickey
Best Female: cryindarkness
Best Male: AndyB
Most Active: Megamannt125
Most Unique: Jojo
Most Helpful: Mr_Hobo
Most Bizarre: Megamannt125
Most Random: Megamannt125
Most Creative: Melly
Most Dedicated: Megamannt125
Best Grammar: AndyB
Best Artist: Melly
Best Avatar: Numner
Best Signature: Jas0n
Best Username: ryudo_dragoon
Best Member of staff: Miranda
Wish You Were Here: Matt
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: Fabioisonfire
Most likely to get banned tomorrow: Horus
Destined Couple: Furry Sparks x Coffeebean!
Most Disturbing: Megamannt125
Most Annoying: Suaure
best friends forever: --- 
Best Attitude: Melly
Worst Attitude: Suaure
Tries too hard to be funny: Hub12</div>


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Coolest Member: 
Smartest Member: AndyB
Funniest Member: Bdubs
Nicest Member: Fitzy
Best Female: Miranda
Best Male: AndyB
Most Active: Megamannt125
Most Unique: Sarah! & xeladude
Most Helpful: Mickey
Most Bizarre: Megamannt125
Most Random: Cryindarkness
Most Creative: Master Crash
Most Dedicated: Storm
Best Grammar: Jas0n
Best Artist: Melly
Best Avatar: Horus
Best Signature: Horus
Best Username: Lelouch 
Best Member of staff: Miranda
Wish You Were Here: Mickey
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: -
Most likely to get banned tomorrow: Horus
Most Disturbing: Peekab00m
Most Annoying: RichACfan
best friends forever: idunno
Best Attitude: Melly
Worst Attitude: -
Tries too hard to be funny: -
</div>
There
edited.
@alecks: Call me Jojo, so people don't get confused. xD


----------



## Kiley (Jul 20, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member:Lilypad B) 
Smartest Member:-
Funniest Member:Travistouchdown
Nicest Member:Sarah!
Best Female: jojo 
Best Male:
Most Active:-
Most Unique:lilypad
Most Helpful:Melly
Most Bizarre:Sarah!
Most Randomeekab00m
Most Creative:Melly
Most Dedicated:-
Best Grammar:Jas0n
Best Artist:Melly
Best Avatar:OddCrazyMe
Best Signature:Sarah!
Best Username:
Best Member of staff:OddCrazyMe
Wish You Were Here:SAKURA
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT:
Most likely to get banned tomorrow:
Destined Couple:SARAH & CAPPI
Most Disturbing:
Most Annoying:Richacfan
best friends forever: SARAH!,CAPPI,&& THEOOO!
Best Attitude:Melly
Worst Attitude:Garrett
Tries too hard to be funny:Blue_Alaine</div>
edited
AGAIN 
once again edited
edited 2 more times


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 20, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member: AndyB
> Smartest Member: -
> Funniest Member: bdubs(lotsofnumbers)
> Nicest Member: Melly
> ...


bdubs(lotsofnumbers)...

WHAAAA-?

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member: 
Smartest Member: Jas0n
Funniest Member: AverageSean
Nicest Member: Mickey
Best Female: Coffeebean!
Best Male: Robert
Most Active: Megamantt125
*Most Unique:* *Rocketmeowth*  Who else agrees?  amirite?
Most Helpful: Mickey
Most Bizarre: AverageSean
Most Random: Megamantt125
Most Creative: Nikoking (Pokemon TBT game is original)
*<big>Most Dedicated: Zetaboard Support</big>*
Best Grammar: AndyB
Best Artist: melly 
Best Avatar: AndyB
Best Signature: OddCrazyMe
Best Username: Sinep1
Best Member of staff: Miranda
Wish You Were Here: malesremit12
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: Stormcommander (well he is the founder)
Most likely to get banned tomorrow: ------
Destined Couple: Megamantt125 and Peekab00m
Most Disturbing: Megamantt125
Most Annoying: nook
best friends forever: Cryindarkness and coffeebean!
Best Attitude: Darthgohan (he doesn't get angry o.o)
Worst Attitude: Brian
Tries too hard to be funny: Blue_Alaine


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 20, 2009)

most annoying: richacfan? ty pplz


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member:Lilypad
> Smartest Member:-
> Funniest Member:Travistouchdown
> Nicest Member:Sarah!
> ...


This made me laugh. I'm a girl not a guy. XD


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 20, 2009)

Zetaboard Support deserves most active.  amirite?


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 20, 2009)

most active? ive never seen his posts


----------



## Kiley (Jul 20, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> kiley-of-leafvill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oshi- XD


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 20, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> most active? ive never seen his posts


*facepalm*

And this is why you are nominated for "Most Annoying"


----------



## AndyB (Jul 20, 2009)

Nook, stop posting random ones.
Either post them all, and your votes. Or seriously gtfo my internets!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 20, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Nook, stop posting random ones.
> Either post them all, and your votes. Or seriously gtfo my internets!


I own 0.000001% of the internets.  It's not just yours.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's nothing compared to what I own/use daily.


----------



## fitzy (Jul 20, 2009)

Coolest Member: Cryindarkness
Smartest Member: Melly
Funniest Member: TheSilverSkeeter
Nicest Member: Sarah!
Best Female: Jojo
Best Male: BaconBoy
Most Active: Megamannt125
Most Unique: Megamannt125
Most Helpful: Melly
Most Bizarre: Coffebean
Most Random: TheSilverSkeeter
Most Creative: Melly
Most Dedicated: Melly
Best Grammar: Hub12
Best Artist: Melly
Best Avatar: Cryindarkness
Best Signature: Papa Smurf
Best Username: Cryindarkness
Best Member of staff: Miranda
Wish You Were Here: Nintenmad
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: 
Most likely to get banned tomorrow: Horus
Destined Couple: Megamannt125XPeekab00m
Most Disturbing: Megamannt125
Most Annoying: Nook
best friends forever: Cryindarkness, Coffeebean
Best Attitude: TheKillingDog
Worst Attitude: ---
Tries too hard to be funny: Blue_Alain


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 20, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Tries too hard to be funny: Blue_Alain


I completely forgot about him/her...yeah that's a good nomination.


----------



## fitzy (Jul 20, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mhmmm


----------



## AndyB (Jul 20, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member: The members of Frosty Hydrant. 
Smartest Member: Bulerias
Funniest Member: Whoever I can get a chuckle from
Nicest Member: Crashman
Best Female: Miranda
Best Male: Crashman
Most Active: I don't keep a tally
Most Unique: Trikki
Most Helpful: Darth
Most Bizarre: Mega
Most Random: ---
Most Creative: Depends
Most Dedicated: Depends what theye are dedicated to
Best Grammar: Mino (but there are others that have good grammer)
Best Artist: Melly
Best Avatar: Mine
Best Signature: OddCrazyMe
Best Username: OddCrazyMe
Best Member of staff: Miranda
Wish You Were Here: PrinceBoo
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: Mino
Most likely to get banned tomorrow: Whoever is the *censored.1.1*
Destined Couple: Mega and his hand
Most Disturbing: Mega
Most Annoying: Mega
best friends forever:
Worst Attitude: Most of the nubs
Tries too hard to be funny: ...Most of the nubs
</div>


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

Tada! I have finally decided
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Coolest Member: Bdubs
Smartest Member: AndyB
Funniest Member: Master Crash
Nicest Member: Rockmanexe & Sarah!
Best Female: Miranda
Best Male: Master Crash
Most Active: Megamannt125
Most Unique: Jojo & Trikki
Most Helpful: ---
Most Bizarre: Megamannt125
Most Random: Megamannt125
Most Creative: Melly
Most Dedicated: ---
Best Grammar: AndyB
Best Artist: Melly
Best Avatar: Nummer
Best Signature: Jas0n
Best Username: Odd crazy me
Best Member of staff: Miranda
Wish You Were Here: Fabio
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: Mickey
Most likely to get banned tomorrow: Megamannt125 & Horus
Destined Couple: Coffeebean!XMegamannt125 & Peekab00mXMegamannt125
Most Disturbing: Mr_Hobo
Most Annoying: Nooky, Peekab00m, & Richacfan
Best friends forever: Storm & Odd
Best Attitude: Mickey & Muse
Worst Attitude: #Garrett
Tries too hard to be funny: Hub12</div>
Edit: Oopsies forgot someone


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

Best Avatar: Nummer?
Then you should give it to Sarah :<
She gave it to me lol


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Best Avatar: Nummer?
> Then you should give it to Sarah :<
> She gave it to me lol


It's cause everyone gets to choose your avatar. So it's always awesome.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 20, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member: DF
Smartest Member: .....Myself (screw your rules)
Funniest Member: Cry
Nicest Member: Mickey
Best Female: Coffeh
Best Male: Myself
Most Active: Myself
Most Unique: Myself
Most Helpful: Muse
Most Bizarre: Myself
Most Random: Myself
Most Creative: Myself
Most Dedicated: Storm
Best Grammar: Undecided
Best Artist: Melly or myself
Best Avatar: Myself
Best Signature: Myself
Best Username: Myself
Best Member of staff: Grawr
Wish You Were Here: DF, Kolvo, Sporge
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: Storm
Most likely to get banned tomorrow: Myself
Destined Couple: Ummm CRYXCOFFEH. obby.
Most Disturbing: Myself
Most Annoying: Hmmm.... Tye.
best friends forever: ..................... ;-;
Best Attitude: Uh... not sure
Worst Attitude: Anyone with anger issues
Tries too hard to be funny: Myself</div>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member: DF
> Smartest Member: .....Myself (screw your rules)
> Funniest Member: Cry
> Nicest Member: Mickey
> ...


congratulations you win the narcissism award >_>


----------



## Sarah (Jul 20, 2009)

Coolest Member: --
Smartest Member: Bulerias
Funniest Member: --
Nicest Member: Mickey
Best Female: Miranda
Best Male: Knightlordco, Draco Roar
Most Active: Megamannt125
Most Unique: Jojo, cryindarkness
Most Helpful: --
Most Bizarre: kiley-of-leafvill
Most Random: kiley-of-leafvill
Most Creative: --
Most Dedicated: stormcommander
Best Grammar: Jas0n
Best Artist: Melly
Best Avatar: --
Best Signature: OddCrazyMe
Best Username: OddCrazyMe
Best Member of staff: Miranda
Wish You Were Here: DirtyD
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: stormcommander
Most likely to get banned tomorrow: Horus
Destined Couple: KnightlordcoXrichacfan
Most Disturbing: --
Most Annoying: richacfan, nook
best friends forever: Sarah! + Knightlordco + Draco Roar
Best Attitude: thekillingdog & Mickey
Worst Attitude: --
Tries too hard to be funny: --


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member:--
Smartest Member:Bulerias
Funniest Member:Xela
Nicest Member:Sarah!
Best Female:--
Best Male:--
Most Active:Megamannt125
Most Unique:--
Most Helpful:Melly
Most Bizarre:Coffeh
Most Random:Megamannt125
Most Creative:Melly
Most Dedicated:--
Best Grammarear40
Best Artist:melly
Best Avatar:numner
Best Signature:OddCrazyMe
Best Username:OddCrazy<e (I love it :O)
Best Member of staff:Miranda
Wish You Were HereirtyD
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT:storm
Most likely to get banned tomorrow:
Destined Couple:--
Most Disturbing:Megamannt125
Most Annoying:nook
best friends forever:--
Best Attitude:kiley-of-leafville
Worst Attitude:brian117
Tries too hard to be funny:blue_alain</div>

I have barely filled any of them in XD .


----------



## Conor (Jul 20, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Smartest Member: Bulerias
Funniest Member: TheSilverSkeeter
Nicest Member: Sarah
Best Female: Jojo
Best Male:Jas0n
Most Active: Mega
Most Bizarre:Mega
Most Creative: Melly
Most Dedicated: Storm
Best Grammar:AndyB 
Best Artist: Melly
Best Member of staff: DarthGohan1
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: Storm or OCM
Most likely to get banned tomorrow:
Destined Couple:
Most Disturbing: Mega
Most Annoying: nook
best friends forever: 
Best Attitude: OCM
Worst Attitude: Brian117?
Tries too hard to be funny: Blue Alain</div>


----------



## Joe (Jul 20, 2009)

Yayyy, I didn't get nominated for most annoying yet!


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

Alright, first month. I am going a bit easy. But please, don't post in this thread unless you are voting. Also, you should put all of your votes in one post. 

Please, if you wish to say something, use the discussion thread. It makes everything a whole lot easier for me.

Thanks.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member: DF
> Smartest Member: .....Myself (screw your rules)
> Funniest Member: Cry
> Nicest Member: Mickey
> ...


is there a "Most Conceited" ?
xD


----------



## PaJami (Jul 20, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member: 
Smartest Member: Bulerias
Funniest Member: 
Nicest Member: Sarah!
Best Female: Cryindarkness/Miranda--It's a tie
Best Male: Robert
Most Active: Megamannt125
Most Unique:
Most Helpful: Storm
Most Bizarre: Mega
Most Random: 
Most Creative: Melly
Most Dedicated: Storm
Best Grammar: AndyB
Best Artist: Melly
Best Avatar: Numner
Best Signature: OCM
Best Username: Cryindarkness
Best Member of staff: Miranda
Wish You Were Here: DirtyD
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT:
Most likely to get banned tomorrow: 
Destined Couple: Mega + Peekab00m
Most Disturbing:
Most Annoying: Nook/Richacfan
best friends forever: Cryindarkness + Coffeebean!
Best Attitude:
Worst Attitude:
Tries too hard to be funny: </div>

I'll keep adding to it


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

okay i finally finished. 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member: ricano4life 
Smartest Member: -- 
Funniest Member: AndyB
Nicest Member: Sarah! 
Best Female: Jojo
Best Male: BaconBoy
Most Active: Mega
Most Unique: cryindarkness
Most Helpful: Jas0n
Most Bizarre: coffeebean 
Most Random: coffeebean
Most Creative: chubsterr
Most Dedicated: Melly
Best Grammar: AndyB
Best Artist: Melly 
Best Avatar:Knightlordco  
Best Signature: cryindarkness
Best Username: --
Best Member of staff: OddCrazyMe
Wish You Were Here: --
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: --
Most likely to get banned tomorrow: --
Destined Couple: Megamannt125&Peekab00m
Most Disturbing: Peekab00m
Most Annoying: RichACFan
best friends forever: cry and coffee
Best Attitude: RockmanEXE
Worst Attitude: --
Tries too hard to be funny: Blue_Alain</div>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 20, 2009)

Why does everyone seem to think i'll get with Peka?


----------



## AndyB (Jul 20, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Why does everyone seem to think i'll get with Peka?


Because you'll accept anything.
Anything that gives you the vagust of interests.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 20, 2009)

I just edited mine real quick


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 20, 2009)

It's a good thing there's not a Most Obsessed [With a Character]. XD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 20, 2009)

Coolest Member: Jas0n
Smartest Member: AndyB
Funniest Member: bdubs
Nicest Member: AndyB (XD)
Best Female: Miranda
Best Male: Bul
Most Active: hm... RockmanEXE? (idk)
Most Unique: Furry Sparks
Most Helpful: Jas0n
Most Bizarre: bdubs
Most Random: megamannt125
Most Creative: Melly
Most Dedicated: Miranda
Best Grammar: AndyB
Best Artist: Melly
Best Avatar: Jas0n (for nostalgic reasons)
Best Signature: OddCrazyMe
Best Username: cryindarkness
Best Member of staff: OddCrazyMiranda
Wish You Were Here: SL92
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: SL92 (I DON'T CARE IF E'S NOT HERE ANYMORE!)
Most likely to get banned tomorrow: bdubs
Destined Couple: Megamannt125 & Peekab00m
Most Disturbing: Megamannt125
Most Annoying: nook or RichACFan 
best friends forever: dsmaster and me (sorry, but it's been three years)
Best Attitude: RockmanEXE
Worst Attitude: Brian
Tries too hard to be funny: Blue_Alain


----------



## Gnome (Jul 20, 2009)

Coolest Member: Nikoking
Smartest Member: dragonflamez
Funniest Member: OddCrazYMe (Y ke doesn't work on this computer)
Nicest Member: MickeY
Best Female: Miranda
Best Male: AndYB
Most Active: Megamannt125
Most Unique: 
Most Helpful: MickeY
Most Bizarre: coffeebean!
Most Random: 
Most Creative: 
Most Dedicated: Fabioisonfire (Not Storm, because he never finished a lot of things. >.>)
Best Grammar: dragonflamez
Best Artist: MellY/ Master Crash
Best Avatar: 
Best Signature: OddCrazYMe
Best Username: Noob ()
Best Member of staff: Miranda/ OCM (ReallY close tie)
Wish You Were Here: Dr. Keko
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: Storm because he made TBT DUR!
Most likely to get banned tomorrow: Horus
Destined Couple: Mega/Peekabi-00m.
Most Disturbing: Megamannt125
Most Annoying: nook/ Me 
best friends forever: CrYindarkness/coffeebean!
Best Attitude: MellY
Worst Attitude: Brian117
Tries too hard to be funny: Hub12/ xeladude


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 20, 2009)

I DEMAND MOAR NIKOKING!!!111!!1one  lol, Just joking.  
Coolest Member: AverageSean
Smartest Member: AndyB
Funniest Member: 
Nicest Member: Mickey
Best Female: coffeebean
Best Male: bdubs
Most Active: AverageSean
Most Unique: RocketMeowth
Most Helpful: DarthGohan
Most Bizarre: 
Most Random: Megamant125
Most Creative: Sab
Most Dedicated: AndyB
Best Grammar: AndyB
Best Artist: Melly
Best Avatar: 
Best Signature: Oddcrazyme
Best Username: Knightlordco
Best Member of staff: Miranda <3
Wish You Were Here: DirtyD (Dr. Keko is my friend and I have him on MSN, so I don't need to wish he's here  .)
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: 
Most likely to get banned tomorrow: Nook
Destined Couple:
Most Disturbing: 
Most Annoying: nook
best friends forever: cryingdarkness and Coffeebean
Best Attitude: Mickey
Worst Attitude: nook
Tries hard to be funny: Blue_Alain.


----------



## Sinep1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Coolest Member:Cryindarkness
Smartest Member:Melly
Funniest Member:Jas0n
Nicest Member:Melly
Best Female:Cryindarkness
Best Male:Maser Crash
Most Active:Megamannt125
Most Unique:Megamannt125
Most Helpful:Melly
Most Bizarre:Megamannt125
Most Random:Jas0n
Most Creative:Melly
Most Dedicated:Melly
Best Grammar:Hub12
Best Artist:Melly
Best Avatar:fitzy
Best Signatureapa smurf
Best Username:Cryindarkness
Best Member of staff:_Miranda_
Wish You Were Here:Fish
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT:
Most likely to get banned tomorrow:
Destined Couple:Horus
Most Disturbing:Megamannt125
Most Annoying:nook
best friends forever:CryindarknessXCoffebean
Best Attitude:melly
Worst Attitude:
Tries too hard to be funny:Blue_Alain


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

Edited! xP


----------



## 4861 (Jul 20, 2009)

Coolest Member: robo.samurai
Smartest Member: Nikoking
Funniest Member: OddCrazyMe
Nicest Member: thunderstrike
Best Female: Miranda
Best Male:
Most Active: 
Most Unique: Coffeebean
Most Helpful: 
Most Bizarre: nook
Most Random: AverageSean
Most Creative: melly
Most Dedicated:
Best Grammar: stormcommander
Best Artist: ricano4life
Best Avatar:
Best Signature: OddCrazyMe
Best Username: thekillingdog
Best Member of staff: darthgohan1
Wish You Were Here: DirtyD
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT:
Most likely to get banned tomorrow: Kolvo
Destined Couple: tyeforce and Shadow Jolteon
Most Disturbing: xeladude
Most Annoying: nook
best friends forever: 
Best Attitude: archy1121
Worst Attitude: ricano4life/Garret
Tries too hard to be funny: roblox/xeladude


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 20, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No i'm over that now.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 20, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> I DEMAND MOAR NIKOKING!!!111!!1one  lol, Just joking.
> Coolest Member: AverageSean
> Smartest Member: AndyB
> Funniest Member:
> ...


*glares at you with confusion*


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 20, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... It was hard deciding.  I think I'll edit it later though, But I do think you're the most random.


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 20, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has a problem with something else Niko. XD

And here is my list:

Coolest Member: AndyB
Smartest Member: Trikki
Funniest Member: bdubs
Nicest Member: Melly
Best Female: Miranda
Best Male: AndyB
Most Active: Megamannt125
Most Unique: Trikki
Most Helpful: Miranda
Most Bizarre: TravisTouchdown
Most Random: bdubs
Most Creative: Master Crash
Most Dedicated: Mino
Best Grammar: Jas0n
Best Artist: Melly
Best Avatar: Melly
Best Signature: OddCrazyMe
Best Username: Nikoking
Best Member of staff: Miranda
Wish You Were Here: Mickey
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: OddCrazyMe
Most likely to get banned tomorrow: AndyB ;D Oh look.
Destined Couple: Mino and Miranda <3
Most Disturbing: Megamannt125
Most Annoying: Blue_Alain
best friends forever: coffebean! and cryindarkness
Best Attitude: Melly
Worst Attitude: Blue_Alain
Tries too hard to be funny: Suaure


----------



## Liv (Jul 20, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member: Sarah!
Smartest Member: Jas0n
Funniest Member:Bacon Boy
Nicest Member: Cornman
Best Female: Mega Oh wait..... Miranda
Best Male: Mega?
Most Active: Cooler
Most Unique:Cooler
Most Helpful: Alexandraa
Most Bizarre: All of you.
Most Random: All of you.
Most Creative:Cooler
Most Dedicated: Jas0n
Best Grammar: Me  AndyB
Best Artist: Melly
Best Avatar: Kalinn
Best Signature:
Best Username:
Best Member of staff: OddCrazyMe?
Wish You Were Here: Alexandraa
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: Storm
Most likely to get banned tomorrow:Horus
Destined Couple: Coffeh & Zack (Oh yes I went there.)
Most Disturbing: Mega
Most Annoying: You
best friends forever: Mega Coffeh and Cry
Best Attitude: Mickey
Worst Attitude: Idk?
Tries too hard to be funny: Roblox</div>


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 20, 2009)

BaconBoy said:
			
		

> Most likely to get banned tomorrow: bdubs



Wha-?

-banned-


----------



## Thunder (Jul 20, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> i thought crash wuz a girl


With more balls than you, kiddo  :veryhappy: (couldn't resist =3)

And uhhhh.. I'll enter once i get my internet back.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 20, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member: Sarah!
> Smartest Member: Jas0n
> Funniest Member:Bacon Boy
> Nicest Member: Cornman
> ...


Yay! I'm nice


----------



## Sarah (Jul 20, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member: --
> Smartest Member: Bulerias
> Funniest Member: --
> Nicest Member: Mickey & cornman64
> ...


Edited


----------



## Thunder (Jul 20, 2009)

Alllllrighty...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member: 
Smartest Member: Bulerias
Funniest Member: Uhh... Bdubs?
Nicest Member: Melly
Best Female: Miranda 
Best Male: AndyB
Most Active: Crashman
Most Unique: 
Most Helpful:
Most Bizarre: Muse o-o' (Nothing against him... Just an akward moment O-e)
Most Random: Bacon Boy
Most Creative: Melly
Most Dedicated:
Best Grammar: Mr. Mino
Best Artist: Melly
Best Avatar: OddCrazyMe
Best Signature: Jas0n
Best Username: Master Crash B) Wait, i can't vote for myself... Ehh, none that i can think of..
Best Member of staff: Miranda! =D
Wish You Were Here: DSMaster
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT:
Most likely to get banned tomorrow: AndyB xD
Destined Couple: SockHead x TravisTouchdown 
Most Disturbing: Mega
Most Annoying: Blue_Alain/Nook/moar nubs
best friends forever: Brian117xMaster Crash =D But seriously, Master Crash/Miranda/AndyB =3
Best Attitude: Melly
Worst Attitude: Brian117
Tries too hard to be funny:Blue_Alain/Nook.
</div>


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 20, 2009)

Most likely to get banned tomorrow: Horus
Most Disturbing: Horus
Most Annoying: Horus


----------



## Thunder (Jul 20, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Most likely to get banned tomorrow: Horus
> Most Disturbing: Horus
> Most Annoying: Horus


i c u liek horus


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 20, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Eeeeh .... ....  ...... Can't you edit that 'e' ? Im not a Alaine you know ^^

I WILL DO MINE LATER</div>


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 20, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i want him to win all the ones i put him up for!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 20, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is it in spoiler ?


----------



## Thunder (Jul 20, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Alllllrighty...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member:
> Smartest Member: Bulerias
> ...


Clown: Now that you've mentioned it...

Edited.


----------



## 4861 (Jul 20, 2009)

When does voting begin?


----------



## Elliot (Jul 20, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes thank you! xD


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 20, 2009)

Heck, I don't care if I win. I realized this contest is stupid in a way.  It'll end up in a flame war too since someone didn't get what he/she wanted.


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Heck, I don't care if I win. I realized this contest is stupid in a way.  It'll end up in a flame war too since someone didn't get what he/she wanted.


Okay..if you don't care why post?
Killing said this is just for voting keep it in the discussion thread.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

Mean Harry.


----------



## 4861 (Jul 20, 2009)

Coolest Member: robo.samurai
Smartest Member: Nikoking
Funniest Member: OddCrazyMe/Jas0n
Nicest Member: cornman64/DarthGohan1
Best Female: Miranda
Best Male: OddCrazyMe
Most Active: Megamannt125
Most Unique: Coffeebean
Most Helpful: Pear40
Most Bizarre: nook
Most Random: AverageSean
Most Creative: melly
Most Dedicated: Miranda
Best Grammar: stormcommander
Best Artist: Nikoking
Best Avatar: AndyB
Best Signature: OddCrazyMe
Best Username: OddCrazyMe
Best Member of staff: darthgohan1
Wish You Were Here: DirtyD
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: stormcommander
Most likely to get banned tomorrow: Kolvo
Destined Couple: tyeforce and Shadow Jolteon
Most Disturbing: xeladude
Most Annoying: nook/Mr_Hobo
best friends forever: tazaza and cazaza
Best Attitude: archy1121
Worst Attitude: ricano4life/Garret
Tries too hard to be funny: roblox/xeladude  


I edited it


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 20, 2009)

Coolest Member: --
Smartest Member: Bul
Funniest Member: AndyB/Tyrai
Nicest Member: Melly
Best Female: Miranda
Best Male: Crashman
Most Active: Don't keep track.
Most Unique: Cryindarkness
Most Helpful: --
Most Bizarre: Peekaboom
Most Random: AverageSean
Most Creative: Melly
Most Dedicated: --
Best Grammar: AndyB
Best Artist: Melly
Best Avatar: Jojo
Best Signature: --
Best Username: Cryindarkness
Best Member of staff: Miranda
Wish You Were Here: Mickey
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: --
Most likely to get banned tomorrow: Too many to list.
Destined Couple:  Megamannt125&Peekaboom
Most Disturbing:  Megamannt125
Most Annoying:  Megamannt125
best friends forever:  Coffeh&Cryindarkness
Best Attitude: --
Worst Attitude: --
Tries too hard to be funny: Blue_Alain


----------



## tazaza (Jul 21, 2009)

animalX said:
			
		

> Coolest Member: robo.samurai
> Smartest Member: Nikoking
> Funniest Member: OddCrazyMe/Jas0n
> Nicest Member: thunderstrike/cornman64/DarthGohan1
> ...


I have a vote, anyway heres mine:
Coolest Member: Bacon Boy
Smartest Member: Nikoking
Funniest Member: OddCrazyMe/Jas0n
Nicest Member:/cornman64/DarthGohan1
Best Female: Miranda
Best Male: OddCrazyMe
Most Active: Megamannt125
Most Unique: Coffeebean
Most Helpful: Pear40
Most Bizarre: nook
Most Random: AverageSean
Most Creative: chubsterr
Most Dedicated: Miranda
Best Grammar: stormcommander
Best Artist: Lewis
Best Avatar: AndyB
Best Signature: OddCrazyMe
Best Username: thekillingdog
Best Member of staff: storm
Wish You Were Here: DirtyD
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: stormcommander
Most likely to get banned tomorrow: Kolvo
Destined Couple: tyeforce and Shadow Jolteon
Most Disturbing: xeladude
Most Annoying: nook/Mr_Hobo
best friends forever: archy, animalX and D Man 83
Best Attitude: archy1121
Worst Attitude: ricano4life/Garret
Tries too hard to be funny: roblox/xeladude


----------



## Elliot (Jul 21, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member: Cryindarkness
Smartest Member: Mickey
Funniest Member:Coffeh,
Nicest Member:Sarah!
Best Female: Miranda
Best Maleraco Roar (Chris) 
Most Activeraco
Most Unique:Thekillingdog
Most Helpful:OCM
Most Bizarre:AndyB
Most Random: Cryindarkness
Most Creative: NikoKing
Most Dedicated:Cornymikey
Best Grammar:Storm, Or Niko
Best Artist: Jas0n.
Best Avatar:Meh of course., Numner
Best Signature: OCM
Best Username: Stormcommander
Best Member of staff:OCM
Wish You Were Here: DirtyD, Kolvo, Sakura.
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: Stormcommander
Most likely to get banned tomorrow:Blue_Alain
Destined Couple: TyeXrichacfan
Most Disturbing: Nook,Brian117, Blue_Alain
Most Annoying:Nook, Brian117, Blue_Alain
best friends forever: Sarah, And Chris(Draco Roar) And Elliot(Meh) 
Best Attitude:Fitzy
Worst Attitude:Brian117
Tries too hard to be funny:Can't think of one: Blue_Alain, Xeladude
</div>

Final Vote For July. Sorry if i removed, some people, i was thinking about this. Last night.


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 21, 2009)

Coolest Member:cryindarkenes
Smartest Member:Trikki
Funniest Member:Jas0n
Nicest Member:Sarah!
Best Female:Miranda
Best Male:Mino
Most Active:fitzy
Most Unique:Coffeebean!
Most Helpful:Joe
Most Bizarre:Horus
Most Random:nintenmad
Most Creative:OddCrazyMe
Most Dedicated:Stormcommander
Best Grammar:Hub12
Best Artist:Melly
Best Avatar:ACRox
Best Signature:Jojo
Best Username:Horus
Best Member of staff:Miranda
Wish You Were Here:fish (how does he do that f..?)
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT:AndyB
Most likely to get banned tomorrow:Horus
Destined Couple:JojoxHorus
Most Disturbing:Megamantt125
Most Annoying:nook
best friends forever:Me, Anna, Joe, nintenmad
Best Attitudearthgohan
Worst Attitude:Brian
Tries too hard to be funny:Blue_Alain


----------



## Niall (Jul 21, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member: cryindarkenes
Smartest Member: Trikki
Funniest Member: Jason
Nicest Member:  Sarah!
Best Female: Miranda
Best Male: Mino
Most Active: Melly
Most Unique: Horus
Most Helpful: Colm Fitzi
Most Bizarre: The JJ
Most Random: nintenmad
Most Creative: Melly
Most Dedicated: stormcommander
Best Grammar: Hub12
Best Artist: Melly
Best Avatar: cryindarkenes
Best Signature: Papa smurf
Best Username: cryindarkenes
Best Member of staff: OCM
Wish You Were Here: fish
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: stormcommander
Most likely to get banned tomorrow: AndyB
Destined Couple: Megamannt125 and peekab00m
Most Disturbing:Megamannt125
Most Annoying: nook
best friends forever: cryindarkenes and coffeebean
Best Attitude: Melly
Worst Attitude: Brian117
Tries too hard to be funny: xeladude</div>


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 21, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member: AndyB
Smartest Member: AndyB
Funniest Member: 
Nicest Member: 
Best Female:
Best Male:
Most Active:
Most Unique: 
Most Helpful:
Most Bizarre:
Most Random:
Most Creative:
Most Dedicated:
Best Grammar:
Best Artist:
Best Avatar:
Best Signature:
Best Username: 
Best Member of staff: Grawr
Wish You Were Here:
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT:  Jeremy
Most likely to get banned tomorrow: Horus
Destined Couple: Mega and Pekab00m
Most Disturbing: Mega
Most Annoying: nook
best friends forever: Cry and Coffebean
Best Attitude: 
Worst Attitude:
Tries too hard to be funny:</div>

I think I'll edit it later.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 21, 2009)

i probably fit most bizzare 
er the voices in my head think i would fit that category


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 21, 2009)

Coolest Member:baileyac45622 my bff on accf
Smartest Member:stormcommander
Funniest Member:uhhhhhh i dunno
Nicest Member:baileyac45622 or luvbun
Best Female:miranda
Best Male:OCM
Most Active:JASONBURROWS I THINK
Most Unique: ummm by unique do u mean in talent if so melly
Most Helpful:stormcommander
Most Bizarre:me 
Most Random:me again  i dont know many random or bizzare people if i cant vote for me then for those 2 i choose ocm
Most Creative:melly
Most Dedicated:dedicated to her buisness anime1235
Best Grammar:everyone except me 
Best Artist:MELLY
Best Avatar:uhhhhh bigbadbomber LOL CATZ FTW
Best Signature:OCM
Best Usernamecm
Best Member of staff:miranda
Wish You Were Here:dirty D i miss people when they quit 
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT:all of the admins and staff
Most likely to get banned tomorrow:mr_hobo
Destined Couple:dunno
Most Disturbingcm very funny and disturbing on some of his sigs 
Most Annoying:nook srry buddie just sometimes you get on my nerves srry
best friends forever: me and baileyac45622 or ocm and miranda
Best Attitude:what do you mean by that?
Worst Attitude:again what is your definition for that question?
Tries too hard to be funny me......
I HAVE CAST MY VOTE


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 21, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> Coolest Member:baileyac45622 my bff on accf
> Smartest Member:stormcommander
> Funniest Member:uhhhhhh i dunno
> Nicest Member:baileyac45622 or luvbun
> ...


Your grammer fails because your 10


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 21, 2009)

Colm sonned.


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 21, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Colm sonned.


Haha


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't see how anyone couldn't put me as most active.


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I don't see how anyone couldn't put me as most active.


http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7235980/1/
Please keep discussion there.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 21, 2009)

Coolest Member: Nikoking
Smartest Member: 
Funniest Member: Bdubs
Nicest Member: RockmanEXE?
Best Female: Miranda
Best Male: Bacon Boy
Most Active: Me? I think.  (I can't think of anyone else.)
Most Unique: OddCrazyMe
Most Helpful: 
Most Bizarre: Most of you. X3
Most Random: Megamantt125
Most Creative: Nikoking (Pokemon: TBT ftw!)
Most Dedicated: Zetaboard Support
Best Grammar: Nearly half of you.
Best Artist: melly 
Best Avatar: Numner
Best Signature: Numner (I'm doing this to annoy you. >)
Best Username: OddCrazyMe
Best Member of staff: Miranda
Wish You Were Here:
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT:
Most likely to get banned tomorrow: Megamantt125
Destined Couple: Megamantt125 and Peekab00m
Most Disturbing: Megamantt125 (Have you seen his avies and sigs? One said something about hentai!!!! o_o)
Most Annoying: nook
best friends forever: Suaure! X3333
Best Attitude: RockmanEXE
Worst Attitude: That ten-year old named Dave I think.
Tries too hard to be funny: Blue_Alain or xeladude


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 22, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> roblox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


teh interwebz dunt need to know that T-T


----------



## Thunder (Jul 22, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> roblox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're*


----------



## Conor (Jul 22, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Grammar


----------



## MC Lars (Jul 22, 2009)

I think there should be more spots

Worst Grammar

and

Biggest suck up


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 22, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member: Baconboy
Smartest Member: stormcommander
Funniest Member: 
Nicest Member: Jas0n
Best Female: cryindarkness
Best Male: ryudo_dragon
Most Active: ryudo_dragon
Most Unique: cryindarkness
Most Helpful: ryudo_dragon
Most Bizarre: bdubs2954
Most Random: bdubs2954
Most Creative: kiley-of-leafvil
Most Dedicated: cryindarkness
Best Grammar: Jas0n
Best Artist: melly
Best Avatar: Averagesean
Best Signature: Jojo
Best Username: Averagesean
Best Member of staff: stormcommander
Wish You Were Here: 
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: stormcommander
Most likely to get banned tomorrow:
Destined Couple:
Most Disturbing:
Most Annoying:
best friends forever: 
Best Attitude:
Worst Attitude:
Tries too hard to be funny</div>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 23, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member: TheSilverSkeeter 8)
> Smartest Member: AndyB
> Funniest Member: TheSilverSkeeter
> Nicest Member: Mickey
> ...


EDited


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 23, 2009)

Yay My turn!!! 


Coolest Member: Ice-cube (jk)
Smartest Member: Mickey 
Funniest Member: Brian117
Nicest Member: Mickey 
Best Female: ACROX
Best Male: =----------=
Most Active: Megamanat125
Most Unique: Melly
Most Helpful: Mods/Admin when asked a question
Most Bizarre: Megaman125
Most Random:  90% of TBT
Most Creative: Melly
Most Dedicated: ZB support
Best Grammar: AndyB
Best Artist: Melly
Best Avatar: ?
Best Signature: ?
Best Username: MGMT (like the band)
Best Member of staff: Sporge
Wish You Were Here: DSmaster64
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: St0rm
Most likely to get banned tomorrow: Hours 
Destined Couple: Mega + pekab00m
Most Disturbing: Megamant125
Most Annoying: Megamant125
best friends forever: Brian117 + #Garrett : D
Best Attitude: =--------=
Worst Attitude: besides me....um people who swear to much.
Tries too hard to be funny: Blue_Alien 

I agree with MC Lars 
two other cats: 

Worst Grammar: Nook

Biggest suck up: Not sure there's a lot


----------



## brotatochip (Jul 24, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member: Master Crash
Smartest Member: AndyB
Funniest Member: xeladude 
Nicest Member: Sarah!
Best Female: Miranda
Best Male: AndyB
Most Active: Megamannt125
Most Unique: Furry Sparks or Mr. Hobo
Most Helpful: Lewis
Most Bizarre: Horus
Most Random: Jojo
Most Creative: Cryindarkness
Most Dedicated: ---
Best Grammar: AndyB
Best Artist: AverageSean
Best Avatar: Cryindarkness
Best Signature: Furry Sparks
Best Username: Sinep1
Best Member of staff: Miranda
Wish You Were Here: Mickey
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: Fabioisonfire
Most likely to get banned tomorrow: xeladude
Destined Couple: Coffeebean x Furry Sparks
Most Disturbing: ---
Most Annoying: Richacfan
best friends forever: Cryindarkness, ACROX, Ohdangitsgabby and Coffeebean! 
Best Attitude: ---
Worst Attitude: ---
Tries too hard to be funny: ---</div>


----------



## Miranda (Jul 24, 2009)

Okay here we go.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">

Template
Coolest Member: Master Crash
Smartest Member: Storm
Funniest Member: Bdubs
Nicest Member: cornman
Best Female: Cryindarness/cofeebean!
Best Male: Master Crash
Most Active: 
Most Unique: Trikki
Most Helpful: 
Most Bizarre: Horus
Most Random: Crashman
Most Creative: Melly
Most Dedicated: OCM
Best Grammar: AndyB
Best Artist: Melly
Best Avatar:
Best Signature:
Best Username: OddCrazyMe
Best Member of staff: I love all my staff buddies <3
Wish You Were Here: Fabio
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: 
Most likely to get banned tomorrow: 
Destined Couple: Cry and Trikki
Most Disturbing: 
Most Annoying:
best friends forever: Master Crash, AndyB and Me. 
Best Attitude:
Worst Attitude: 
Tries too hard to be funny: blue_alaine
</div>

I might edit later.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again moar edit


----------



## Jake (Jul 25, 2009)

Erm, i on;y have a few... >.<

Coolest Member:
Smartest Member:
Funniest Member: 
Nicest Member: Sarah!
Best Female:
Best Male:
Most Active: haha i'd be most active, in the past 2 weeks iv'e been on for like 14 hours each day!
Most Unique:
Most Helpful:
Most Bizarre:
Most Random:
Most Creative:
Most Dedicated:
Best Grammar:
Best Artist: Melly
Best Avatar:
Best Signature:
Best Username:
Best Member of staff: DarthGohan1
Wish You Were Here:
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT:
Most likely to get banned tomorrow:
Destined Couple:
Most Disturbing:
Most Annoying:
best friends forever:
Best Attitude:
Worst Attitude:
Tries too hard to be funny:


----------



## Ricano (Jul 25, 2009)

why the hell are me and garrett  getting worst attitude xD


----------



## Joe (Jul 25, 2009)

Coolest Member: nintenmad
Smartest Member: colm fitzi
Funniest Member: anna
Nicest Member: fitzy
Best Female: anna
Best Male: colm fitzi
Most Active: fitzy
Most Unique: no one. x)
Most Helpful: the admins O__o
Most Bizarre:
Most Random: hobo
Most Creative: melly
Most Dedicated: JOMS MOM
Best Grammar: 
Best Artist: melly
Best Avatar: i dont look
Best Signature: i dont look
Best Username: sinep1
Best Member of staff:
Wish You Were Here: nintenmad
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: DEFINITELY NINTENMAD.
Most likely to get banned tomorrow: com fitzi
Destined Couple: colm fitzy & fitzy
Most Disturbing: ciaran
Most Annoying: bdubs
best friends forever: anna&ciaran
Best Attitude: hollisterx2 (x3) 
Worst Attitude: *removed*
Tries too hard to be funny: 

hehe


----------



## rafren (Jul 25, 2009)

Lol good thing OCM didnt make one yet.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member:Jas0n
Smartest Member:----
Funniest Member:SAMwich
Nicest Member:Kalinn
Best Female:---
Best Male: Master Crash
Most Active:Colm Fitzi
Most Unique:TravisTouchdown
Most Helpful:MasterM64
Most Bizarre: ##Garret 
Most Random:nook
Most Creative: The Killing Dog
Most Dedicated: Cooler
Best Grammar: Miranda
Best Artist: Sab
Best Avatar:Ricano4Life
Best Signature:---
Best Username:OddCrazyMe
Best Member of st aff:Jeremy Mah boi=Storm
Wish You Were Here:Smart Tech Dragon
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT:
Most likely to get banned tomorrow:Noob
Destined Couple:Megamant125 X Peekab00m 
Most Disturbing:---
Most Annoying:akatsuki98
Best friends foreverurelyYoshi & Super_Jordan
Best AttitudearthGohan
Worst Attitude:---
Tries too hard to be funny:</div>


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 25, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Coolest Member: nintenmad
> Smartest Member: colm fitzi
> Funniest Member: anna
> Nicest Member: fitzy
> ...


Destined couple 0__o  

olook I'm smartest! : )


----------



## miku hatsune (Aug 1, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member: Coffee
Smartest Member: OCM
Funniest Member: Umm..... N/A
Nicest Member: Hrrrm.... N/A???
Best Female: Hatsumiku
Best Male: N/AAAA
Most Active: Furry Sparks
Most Unique: n/a
Most Helpful: Hatsumiku
Most Bizarre: Megamannt125
Most Random: Megamannt125
Most Creative: Melly
Most Dedicated: Melly
Best Grammar: Furry Sparks
Best Artist: Melly
Best Avatar: Coffehbean
Best Signature: n/a
Best Username: Coffehbean
Best Member of staff: OCM
Wish You Were Here: Megumi
Award for Outstanding Contribution to TBT: N/A
Most likely to get banned tomorrow: Megamannt125
Destined Couple: N/a o.o
Most Disturbing: Megamannt125
Most Annoying: Megamannt125
best friends forever: n/a
Best Attitude: n/a
Worst Attitude: n/a
Tries too hard to be funny: Megamannt125
</div>


----------



## rafren (Aug 1, 2009)

Imma still not voted...


----------



## John102 (Aug 1, 2009)

the  months over anyway, it's time to tally up the votes right?


----------



## Princess (Aug 1, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> why the hell are me and garrett  getting worst attitude xD


I don't get why you're getting worst attitude..I get garrett though.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 1, 2009)

When do we start voting?


----------



## Princess (Aug 1, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> When do we start voting?


Now. xD
When's the voting over?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 1, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIES! YOU SPREAD THE NON-TRUTH!


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 1, 2009)

miku hatsune said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coolest Member: Coffee
> Smartest Member: OCM
> Funniest Member: Umm..... N/A
> Nicest Member: Hrrrm.... N/A???
> ...


I'm most helpful and Best Female??? o_o Ah well, thx for the nomination.


----------



## Princess (Aug 1, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Tada! I have finally decided
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> Coolest Member: Bdubs
> Smartest Member: AndyB
> ...


Edited [:


----------



## jackechan (Aug 1, 2009)

Here I'll start the August MOTM thread


----------



## Thunder (Aug 2, 2009)

jackechan said:
			
		

> Here I'll start the August MOTM thread


:| Do you have permission from TKD?


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 2, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> jackechan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt it.


----------



## Robin (Aug 2, 2009)

OK, sorry about the delay. I have counted the votes, and I will post the results thread in a sec. I will also be posting the August voting and August discussion up. 

Thanks.


----------

